# Which fish satisfies your sweet tooth?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So the recent post about people eating me fish makes me wonder what most people in the state prefer to eat. Seems like there was a pretty good range of preference on meat which actually surprised me. If you had to bring any one species of fish home which would it be?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kokanee.


-DallanC


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

How did I forget... i was thinking the perch / walleye would be a run away but maybe the kokes will make it a little more interesting... thanks dallan


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Since the only fish I eat is salmon I picked the kokanee..


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I choose the trout, I love the taste but Kokanee is right there contending as is Brookies and Walleye. To hard i love them all.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I like them all also- I would have to say the first choice though would probably be the last on my list


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Kokes for me, all the way.

Smoked koke. Delicious.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I may be a big trout lover, but if I had two plates in front of me, one with trout and one with walleye (breaded, fried), I'd dig into the walleye first!

I really enjoy trout though.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Where's the halibut? :mrgreen: 

Actually, I had a hard time voting. I finally selected trout. While I really like cold water brookies, I couldn't vote for char because the worst fish I ever ate was from a large 32lb lake trout that my father-in-law caught. Horrible, fatty and stinky it was... _/O 

Catfish and walleye are really good too.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

fried catfish!! trout is trout, pretty boring. a good breaded/seasoned, fried fillet of catfish with a spicy dipping sauce is good eatin!!!


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Swedish Fish!




Nyuk, Nyuk, Nyuk


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You only allowed one choice, so I put Perch as my choice.
In reality, I like Perch, Kokanee , Bass and Catfish almost equally.
Trout is at the bottom of my list but I still like fresh Trout when camping.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to eat all the choices, but I'll go crappie for #1.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I couldn't vote. Too hard to choose. I love them all but I have never had the brookie, lake trout, and dolly varden, or walleye.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

You need to categorize brook trout by itself. I know they are a char, but putting them in with those greasy tallow-laden lake trout is simply wrong. Plus how many folks have eaten a Dolly......Varden? 
Alpine lakes scud-fed brookies are delicious!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> fried catfish!! trout is trout, pretty boring. a good breaded/seasoned, fried fillet of catfish with a spicy dipping sauce is good eatin!!!


Man I agree 1000%. Being a Arky was raised on catfish, hush puppies and corn on the cob. Almost forgot moonshine.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

It's hard to beat some nice walleye. But have really been enjoying the catfish that I have been catching lately.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Well being that I am from Oklahoma and Catfish is big back there for a nice dinner I can't vote for it here. There are so many better fish to be had in Utah. When I first moved here I thought that Trout would be number uno on the list but they are now on the bottom and Kokes are deffinately on top. I can't keep Kokes in my house and if I smoke them it is game over the neighborhood kid just love it. Kokes for me!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> You need to categorize brook trout by itself. I know they are a char, but putting them in with those greasy tallow-laden lake trout is simply wrong. Plus how many folks have eaten a Dolly......Varden?
> Alpine lakes scud-fed brookies are delicious!


+1 Brook trout is by far my favorite!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm with GrandpaD...all the warm water species with Walleye on top of my list, seconded by perch and catfish on an equal plane. Bass is 4th. I've never eaten a Koke, but by the sounds of things I need to. Trout is a good one for me while camping and I like it fried with fresh potatoes and onions and eggs.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't like fish. Just fishing for the fun of it.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So I'm curious, for all those who voted for trout, have you honestly ever tried walleye or Kokanee? 

Reason I ask is, my dad is so stubborn and hard headed to try anything new. He's on this trout mentality and won't eat what he calls "exotic" fish such as walleye or other fish. I'm not saying everyone that likes trout is that way, I like trout if it's cooked right but just wondering if you trout folks have honestly tried walleye or other species.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I didn't vote trout, but I am a big fan. I've never had the pleasure of trying kokanee, but I'll work on that this season. I love salmon anyway, so it's gotta be good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> ...................................................Plus how many folks have eaten a Dolly......Varden? ...........................


me, me, me


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Grilled on last night- buddy just got back from Alaska and that's what the package said on it.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

bwhntr said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> > You need to categorize brook trout by itself. I know they are a char, but putting them in with those greasy tallow-laden lake trout is simply wrong. Plus how many folks have eaten a Dolly......Varden?
> ...


Ditto


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

This was a hard choice for me too. I can't argue with the perch and walleye, deep fried perch are better than chicken nuggets. But the best fish I have ever eaten was some smoked splake a friend gave me. It was much better than smoked salmon.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hands down without a doubt second to no other fish its Walleye and their kin Perch... :EAT: :EAT:


----------

